# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 3/19/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It was a little tougher today, we were met this morning with high winds, cold temps, and a blue bird sky. After a couple different wades, and some small adjustments we found a small bite that was worth staying on. Around 11am, we noticed that all the bait balled up shallow. Making a little move with temps warming up, we hooked a few 16-17" trout and some nice reds.

Simply looking for one good bite today, we knew there had to be a bigger fish up top. About an hour into this wade I was able to hook one nice trout going 5.5# and about 26" long on the rod. It is so much fun catching fish like this in less than knee deep water. She fell for a baby Softdine in olive green/silver. She was released in good condition.


----------

